# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 146 Prelims Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
Diego Brandao vs. Darren Elkins
Edson Barboza vs. Jamie Varner
Jason Miller vs. C.B. Dollaway
Dan Hardy vs. Duane Ludwig

*Preliminary card (Facebook)*
Jacob Volkmann vs. Paul Sass
Kyle Kingsbury vs. Glover Teixeira
Mike Brown vs. Daniel Pineda​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking forward to the Hardy/Ludwig fight. And hopefully Mayhem comes in looking better than he did in the Bisping fight.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

The Outlaw returns!










Looking forward to Hardy, Sass, Diego Brandao & Mayhem


WAR OUTLAW!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone know what time the Facebook prelims start UK time?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hardy is going to get fucked up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

AJClark said:


> Anyone know what time the Facebook prelims start UK time?


10:45 PM GMT or 6:45 p.m. ET (3:45 p.m. PT local time) if anybody lives in those.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow! I'm the only one thinking The Doberman will beat Miller?!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> 10:45 PM GMT or 6:45 p.m. ET (3:45 p.m. PT local time) if anybody lives in those.


Thanks :thumbsup: 

I don't see Miller losing to be honest, if he's tenacious enough. Depends how the Biping beating affected him, and personally I think Mehyhem's mentally strong enough to get the win here.

That being said I'm a fan of both of these, and the more I think about it, the more 50/50 I see it. I'm looking forward to it  and I ain't betting on it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Miller is a quality fighter. He came in out of shape for his last fight, owned up, and apologized. He took it on the chin like a man, and I don't see him making the same mistake twice. He has the skills, and if the gas tank is back, I don't see him losing to Dollaway, who's tapped to lesser submission specialists in the past.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

Im going with my boy out of AZ CB .... raise01:raise01:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

So, just to confirm the facebook prelims haven't started yet, right?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

AJClark said:


> So, just to confirm the facebook prelims haven't started yet, right?


This is what I get when I try to watch

"This video will be available on

Saturday, May 26, 2012 at 8:00 PM"

And if this forum is correct I posted this at 05:39 which means Im gonna be sleeping when the prelims start. 2 more hours? FFS...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Teixeira should beat a guy like Kingsbury comfortably in my opinion. The one main thing he has to worry about though is the size disadvantage he will be at. He should be fighting at middleweight, and if he loses this one, I see him going there quickly.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like they're about to start now. lol 6am when this all finishes here!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

A little nervous Brown is 13-0 as far as people predicting here for him. Haha, the public is usually wrong! lol - well, my $30's already on the line. Come on "old man" Brown!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought this started at 6:45, but they are showing Primetime.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike Brown just walked in the octagon, here we go!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Facebook is giving me a blank stream


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine's working fine.
Are ufc.tv streaming it?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

THIS.. is a good fight. I have Brown winning it so far.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AJClark said:


> Mine's working fine.
> Are ufc.tv streaming it?


It's working fine now. Good thing, too, as this is an awesome fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Brown is whoopin on Pineda. the second half of 2 and all of 3 so far are all brown. Nearly had Pineda out near the end of 2nd.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice knee from Brown.

Good job by Pineda when he took Brown's back there. I'm not sure if that ground and pound at the end gave Pineda the round, though. Brown was tooling on him before that and even dropped him with a knee to the body.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Great start to the night!
Awesome transitions!

I got Brown either 27-30 or perhaps 29-28


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Should be 30-27 Brown.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder if they gave Pineda that third round for taking Brown's back and landing some late round ground and pound. I don't think he should have gotten the third because throughout most of the round, Brown was in control and even dropped Pineda. Oh well, at least Mike got the win.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

fuckin' Ron Burgundy!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Destruction. Pure destruction.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Got damn!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow, just wow. 16 in a row now. That guy's insane.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy shit. I am a fan.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What an ass beating.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

THAT'S RIGHT! WELCOME TO THE UFC GLOVER! I've been keeping track of this guy, he should have been in the UFC a long time ago and to me, was a clear favorite against Kingsbury. I was surprised to see the voting for this fight among all fans to be so close.

EDIT: YEAHHHH Chuck Liddell!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Erm, did Goldy just say 'arm in doesn't matter' on an arm triangle!? lol


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Was nice to see Chuck in there all excited for his guy. Great debut demolition.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Let's see if Sass pulls off that Showtime Triangle!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously, it's about time Glover is in the UFC. He is a great fighter and he may not become a champion, but he has a solid place in the UFC. Glad to see him get an impressive win, and to see Chuck Liddell happy for his friend. He should get Bonnar next in a fight he should also be the favorite in. I can see Glover being a force. No UFC jitters for this guy, he has been waiting a long time to fight in this organization.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoping Volkmann loses I don't care for his wall and stall stytle.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

On you go Sassangle!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How do I watch this without having facebook? I'm on UFC.tv but don't see anything.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Sass is for real.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Sassangle!! 

Love it! English win 1/2 :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Really great prelims thus far.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. It is hilarious how soft spoken he is.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I love that Sass seems genuinely surprised that Joe Rogan is making such a big deal of his triangle. He's just sitting there like "What? My big move? I just practice it, meh." 

Nice submission, the armbar was pretty nasty.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah he's a nice guy.
Let go of the sub soon as he tapped, before Herb got in there.
I like that


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How do you watch this without facebook? ufc.tv has nothing.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Get in Sass, Brit win and I hate Volkmann i just can't stand his style but it's amazing that everyone knows what Sass does yet he is still getting away with it in his fights and taking the W's.

1 down, 1 brit to go.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I _think_ ufc.tv are showing the proper prelims. And I think they'll start in about 20 mins with the Hardy fight, but don't quote me on that lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good fight for Mike Brown to go out on. Nice cap to an intriguing career.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

There goes one parlay. Dang...Thought Volkmann would take it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

They need to find a way to get all these prelims on TV for free. A bunch of people always miss out on great fights.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

I think only Aoki and maybe Diaz are better submission guys at 155 then Sass


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> They need to find a way to get all these prelims on TV for free. A bunch of people always miss out on great fights.


For sure, it sucks having to watch it on the computer through Facebook and a lot of people wont he watch them and just wait forthe main card, although im sure if they were on TV they would get a lot more views than they do on Facebook or do both TV and Internet.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Paul Sass For President!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not exactly devastated Volkmann lost there.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

boatoar said:


> There goes one parlay. Dang...Thought Volkmann would take it.


Same here. One parlay down the drain, I had Brown, Teix, Volk & Brandao.

Oh well, i still have a Brown, Cain, JDS & Roy parlay


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

So, anyone now ready to watch the prelims on FB, you got the 'The video will be available on...' message yeah? So they should start in 10 mins?

If I miss the Hardy fight I'll shank a fool, I swear.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

AJClark said:


> So, anyone now ready to watch the prelims on FB, you got the 'The video will be available on...' message yeah? So they should start in 10 mins?
> 
> If I miss the Hardy fight I'll shank a fool, I swear.


The Hardy fights and what not are at UFC.TV get over there to watch the fights on (FX) i dont think they are getting shown on Facebook but i'm not a 100% but if i wasyou i'd go to ufc.tv and register and get it there because i know it's there 100%.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Jags said:


> The Hardy fights and what not are at UFC.TV get over there to watch the fights on (FX) i dont think they are getting shown on Facebook but i'm not a 100% but if i wasyou i'd go to ufc.tv and register and get it there because i know it's there 100%.


I already checked it out and couldn't find the watch now button like normal.

It's that video not available in your country crap we get all the time. Fuckn' internet.

You got the video on ufc.tv?

EDIT: Never mind, got it lol. I was being a tit.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

AJClark said:


> I already checked it out and couldn't find the watch now button like normal.
> 
> It's that video not available in your country crap we get all the time. Fuckn' internet.
> 
> ...


Yeah i have it up, it starts in 3 mins.

Here my video link but i think you will have to register on UFC.tv

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/event/prelims/1430?s=true


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I've felt the sting of Dan losing 4 times now.

I can't go through it again. I just... can't 

Come on - war The Outlaw!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

The watch now button isn't doing anything for me


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I could only find it on this page.

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/live-events


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

C'MON HARDY!!!! Time to bring the war!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> The watch now button isn't doing anything for me


Do you have a pop up blocker on? it's opens a new window


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really looking forward to this fight!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The signature left hook.

That was a beautiful punch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The signature left hook.

That was a beautiful punch.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Yweeeeeezsssssss!!!!!

Fuckfuckfuck Yesssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome back Dan Hardy.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Yessssssss!!!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn, speaking of that left hook. 

The win pretty much shows that he still has punching power, I'm not entirely sure what else it proves though. (Granted I missed the first minute of it)


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

YESSSSS! FINALLY THE OUTLAW GETS HIS. That was a good first 3-4 minutes from both guys and then Dan feinted and hit it...beauty. Good thing the celebration didn't cost him, haha.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Yesssssssssssssssss! Get In Hardy


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

To be fair, that wasn't just a left hook, he set it up with a double fake jab and still had the power in the short left hook to put ludwig down. Very impressed.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Really happy for Hardy 
I hope he goes on a nice streak...
Always like his spirit!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So much for Ludwig being on a completely different level standing. One punch later, that doesn't even matter. I applauded Hardy, and I'm not even a big fan of his. I just wanted to see him get a win. He has been working hard and he deserved it.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

And breathe out...

Thank **** for that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Figured that would happen. Duane was the better striker but his chin failed him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice punch from Hardy caught him clean on the spot.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice to see Hardy win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Really hope Dolloway puts a beating on Mayhem and gets rid of him.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

My favorite fighter still in the UFC, very excited.

he was the guy that got me into this sport!

Welcome back Outlaw!

UK TUF Coach for sure.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

The folk righting off Hardy's chances are surely embarrassed? 

Delighted for him, easy win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> So much for Ludwig being on a completely different level standing. One punch later, that doesn't even matter. I applauded Hardy, and I'm not even a big fan of his. I just wanted to see him get a win. He has been working hard and he deserved it.


He's shown susceptibility to the left hook before. Seems to be a bit of an Achillies heel.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

well done hardy! now time for mayham to beat the punk dolloway .


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Mayhem takes this, and Shields wins his debut at UFC MW, I want Mayhem vs. Shields II.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was awesome seeing Hardy win the way he did, against such an accomplished striker.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm digging that cougar life commercial :laugh:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

FFS. I rushed home from work to watch Dan fight, and get home just after it finishes  So happy that he won though, would have been devestated if he'd suffered defeat again! Now hoping for Mayhem to destroy Dollaway now!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never liked Dolloway, always thought of him as a fighter that thought he was much better than he really was. I'd like to see Mayhem make up for his last outing at the very least.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why does Joe always say that Ludwig is one of the best striker in MMA? he has been KO'd a few times and has never look that great imo, i mean he's not bad but he is very far from being one of the best in MMA, i dont care what kind of record he has in kickboxing or whatever.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on mayhem!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahaha, Dollaway is fukced. Just a matter of time.

Edit - Uh oh...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Didn't expect Miller is rock him. Sucks that his leg gave out. Hopefully he can still get the win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Shitty way to lose cred.

Miller can't even plant.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

CB should literally retire if he loses to a guy with a blown knee.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Mayhem can't finish for shit. It's gonna cost him this fight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, this is harsh on Mayhem. His knee is clearly fucked, and he's relying on heart and heart alone right now. Be a real shame if that's what gets Dollaway the win!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Comr on Miller, pull off the sub.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if ineffective top/cage control counts more than almost TKOing your opponent twice.

I bet it does.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

BigPont said:


> Mayhem can't finish for shit. It's gonna cost him this fight.


The dude can't even rush CB to follow up without falling down on his bad knee...:confused03:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate standups but Miller should get one just for fighting with one knee.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Future's not looking all that bright when Mayhem Miller of all people rocks you twice, holy shit....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What is wrong with this official, Dollaway was taking a nap on Mayhems chest


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully Mayhem can pull it off even with his knee gone. I hate to see the better fighter lose because of fluke happenings.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wonder if ineffective top/cage control counts more than almost TKOing your opponent twice.
> 
> I bet it does.


It would be nice if it didnt.. maybe the judges could get this one wrong.. I'd be cool with that


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Mayhem's gotta finish those punches in the 3rd. Otherwise he's gunna get lay on again.

Come one Mayhem, get the finish


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Game over.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dollaway sucks. Any half competent, uninjured fighter is going to hand this goof his own ass.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Mayhem would have won the fight if he wasnt injured...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dollaway is boring me as hell, and I normally don't mind wrestling/grappling matches. But he isn't doing enough in my opinion to try to finish the fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Messed up another parlay I had with Hardy and Brown...dang. I feel for the guy on here that said he laid down $1500 on Miller


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Really hope Mayhem doesn't get cut after this. Would really suck, so hard to defend takedowns from a wrestler like Dollaway with 1 leg. Hard fight to watch as a mayhem fan.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Lots of shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dolloway is still awful.

Literally almost was KO'd by a dude who couldn't even plant on his lead leg.

Mayhem doesn't even have power WITH his lead leg in the first place.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Awful reffing. Awful fight. 

And what pisses me off is Joe acknowledges that Mayhem is fighting with one leg, but gives him shit for 'not doing anything' in the third. Dude pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

They should cut Dollaway, Miller, and the ref after that fight


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ONE FC: Mayhem vs. Baroni.

Glad to see this goofball lose, now get rid of him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> ONE FC: Mayhem vs. Baroni.
> 
> Glad to see this goofball lose, now get rid of him.


Glad to see him injured, as well? You're the type of fan this sport needs to avoid.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I just hope they understand that his knee blew out and give him another chance. The fact Mayhem was able to rock Dollaway twice on one leg is pretty crazy. Either his stand up improved or Dollaway's chin is just terrible.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm bummed out for Mayhem...

In a way, I hope he really did get injured and Dana recognizes that and gives him another chance...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dolloway sux.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't understand why people are gonna watch MMA if they're just gonna boo.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Two awful fighters in a awful fight!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't understand why people are gonna watch MMA if they're just gonna boo.


so clueless....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

limba said:


> Dolloway sux.


If he sux he was facing the wrong way on Miller :wink03:


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't understand why people are gonna watch MMA if they're just gonna boo.


Dolloway went into wrestle mode after he got rocked and Mayhem wasn't going for subs or making attempts to get up. It was boring.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't understand why people are gonna watch MMA if they're just gonna boo.


It seems that the noisiest are the ones that'd only cheer if the action looks like a scene from Bumfights.

It truly gets annoying. I understand you paid top dollar to get seats, but all the ignorant booing isn't something I enjoy. They have the right to , I just dislike it, also.

**edit** But yes, there are times that wrestlers go into lay and pray mode and I understand how frustrating that can be to watch.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Dana tweeted: "THAT SUCKED!!"

Not looking good for Mayhem


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Typically fans demand action for their overpriced seats and not....that.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

fighters in stalemate for minute ref " fighters work" 1 minute later fighters still in stalemate ref looking at them clueless. 
When will refs stand up fights when fighters are in stalemates doing nothing ?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Edson JR is gonna impress, wish he was facing a top 10 guy but Varner is solid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love a good ground scrap as much as the next guy, but that was a lot of laying from CB, hence the booing. What's worse is the ref is screaming at them to work, but does nothing about it. Absolutely horrid reffing/fight/etc. 

Mayhem didn't do himself any favours taking all that time off. I think he'll be cut, regardless of the injury. He's looked horrid twice now, and I get the feeling Dana doesn't care for him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> Dolloway went into wrestle mode after he got rocked and Mayhem wasn't going for subs or making attempts to get up. It was boring.


And?

Last time I checked, wrestling was apart of MMA. People need to get educated or move to Boxing and K-1 or ju-jitsu tournaments.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toroian said:


> fighters in stalemate for minute ref " fighters work" 1 minute later fighters still in stalemate ref looking at them clueless.
> When will refs stand up fights when fighters are in stalemates doing nothing ?


Hopefully never.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's MMA, if Mayhem can't stuff the TD or sub him or sweep him off his back then he pays the consequences and loses. People should really be rallying for a revision of the rules instead of booing though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Hopefully never.


Why? Stand-ups can be justified. The refs need to know how to do their jobs properly, is all.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I'm shocked the fans even know enough about Jamie Varner to boo Jamie Varner.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Why the hell is Barboza fighting Jamie Varner? In the shark tank that is the UFC LW division they couldn't find anybody?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And?
> 
> Last time I checked, wrestling was apart of MMA. People need to get educated or move to Boxing and K-1 or ju-jitsu tournaments.


Boxing, kickboxing, ju-jitsu and many other disciplines are also apart of MMA, not just wrestling. Ref's need to get educated or move to wrestling tournaments.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why? Stand-ups can be justified. The refs need to know how to do their jobs properly, is all.


As soon as they start having dudes lay in each other's guards for inactivity on the feet, get back to me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mazzagatti's reffing? Varner might get killed.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why? Stand-ups can be justified. The refs need to know how to do their jobs properly, is all.


and the problem was, he was doing his job by saying work but he never followed up on it when nothing progressed!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The ref should have stood it up a minute into the Cb lay fest. Mayhem looked like he gassed again, or was injured, either way didn't look good.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Varner looking good in the opening round.

Edit - Damn, son!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL!!!

God almighty....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Look out MW division, CB Dolloway is coming for you!

Seriously, this should be the first time a guy who won a fight gets cut for no other reason than being a shitty unevolving can. He had Miller flattened out and could have easily made the ref stop it by punching more and didn't.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice hands from Varner.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

WOW. the one underdog i didn't make at least a slight play on. DAMMIT! Hahaha. Good for him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow did that just happen?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Blitzing a guy is a smart strategy when you are a huge underdog.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Mazzagatti's reffing? Varner might get killed.


you were saying lol


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Sheet! didn't see that coming!

Very impressive!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holly crap, am I ever impressed with Varner. I couldn't even in my wildest dreams think he was going to win. But to win by stoppage in the first. WOW


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Mazzagatti's reffing? Varner might get killed.





St.Paul Guy said:


> Why the hell is Barboza fighting Jamie Varner? In the shark tank that is the UFC LW division they couldn't find anybody?


[/QUOTE]

so how did that turn out


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaH HOLY SHIT


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I voted for varner yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How was that a come-from-behind victory...? God dammit, Rogan. Not on point tonight my friend. 

Impressive performance from Varner.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GSP vs Serra 1 material.

I'm shocked.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Blitzing a guy is a smart strategy when you are a huge underdog.


He didn't really blitz him, he was landing all round.

Barboza's timing on his counterboxing was very poor.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Why the hell is Barboza fighting Jamie Varner? In the shark tank that is the UFC LW division they couldn't find anybody?


Mmmmm crow.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So much for predictions, Varner just threw everyone a curve ball.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.mmaforum.com/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=5656

Event Outcomes
Edson Barboza

Outcome information
Current odds 1/5 (0.20)
Number of bets placed 23
Total amount staked 87430074
Total amount won 0
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
Walker 50000000 1/5 (0.20) 0
limba 30000000 1/5 (0.20) 0
dudeabides 2500000 1/5 (0.20) 0
K R Y 2000000 1/5 (0.20) 0
attention 750783 1/5 (0.20) 0
slapstick 686193 1/5 (0.20) 0
Grotty 550000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Roflcopter 300000 1/5 (0.20) 0
John8204 200000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Couchwarrior 200000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Mike28 100000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Trix 50000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Warnerve 40000 1/5 (0.20) 0
gazh 40000 1/5 (0.20) 0
GoodfellaGr 3943 1/5 (0.20) 0
Freckle 2642 1/5 (0.20) 0
Ryan1522 2000 1/5 (0.20) 0
ExtremeMan 1000 1/5 (0.20) 0
BOMDC 1000 1/5 (0.20) 0
Draw

Outcome information
Current odds 50/1 (50.00)
Number of bets placed 0
Total amount staked 0
Total amount won 0
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
Jamie Varner

Outcome information
Current odds 377/100 (3.77)
Number of bets placed 1
Total amount staked 100
Total amount won 377
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won
Purgetheweak 100 377/100 (3.77) 377

:laugh:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> He didn't really blitz him, he was landing all round.
> 
> Barboza's timing on his counterboxing was very poor.


He was countering well but he wouldn't have won if he didn't pour it on like crazy as soon as he had him against the cage. Those leg kicks would have taken him out eventually.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Pretty impressive by Varner. Did not expect that.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

is it really a come from behind victory in the first round with being rocked or anything? lol

He survived a few leg kicks. Whoopdido


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Great fight for Varner considering he just lost to Dakota Cochrane.

Muay Thai guys are notorious for having terrible boxing. Showed pretty much 100 percent in this fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Contender gets beat by a short notice replacement who was losing to gay porn stars in Titan FC.

Only in the SUPER STACKED SHARK TANK KNOWN AS THE UFC LIGHTWEIGHT DIVISION!!!


----------



## Acedia (May 27, 2012)

That brazilian guy wanted to hit him after the fight was over, did anyone see that?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Id have stopped that a little sooner. Huge win for varner, I thought Jr would put him out.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Contender gets beat by a short notice replacement who was losing to gay porn stars in Titan FC.
> 
> Only in the SUPER STACKED SHARK TANK KNOWN AS THE UFC LIGHTWEIGHT DIVISION!!!


Seriously how much could I pay you to leave MMAF forever?

This is not a joke.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not convinced this was a good stoppage...

Good job from Varner tho...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

suniis said:


> I'm not convinced this was a good stoppage...
> 
> Good job from Varner tho...


Yea, because laying on your side limp, hands nowhere near your head, getting slammed in the face is a time to keep the fight going.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyway, Barboza probably won't ever recover from a loss like this. 

Awful loss for anyone allegedly considered some type of prospect, although I never thought he was that good to begin with.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Big win for Varner, was really impressed with him, and classy afterwards!

Sad to see Barboza lose, I like the guy, his knockout of Etim was probably the sickest I've seen, but he really needs to work on his defense.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

suniis said:


> I'm not convinced this was a good stoppage...
> 
> Good job from Varner tho...


I thought it was quick at first, but the replay speaks for itself. He's taking hard hammerfist after hard hammerfist to the head, to the point where I thought he might have been out. Stupid on his part if he was still conscious enough to defend himself.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rygu said:


> Seriously how much could I pay you to leave MMAF forever?
> 
> This is not a joke.


100 million dollars.

I don't know why you're so upset, it's not like I'm lying.

Varner was a short notice replacement for Dunham who did lose to Dakota Cochrane whose a gay porn star over at a Titan FC show a few months back.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooops, time to see Ron Burgundy get raped again.

I really need to see Glover Teixeira's other fights. He always that tenacious?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> 100 million dollars.
> 
> I don't know why you're so upset, it's not like I'm lying.
> 
> Varner was a short notice replacement for Dunham who did lose to Dakota Cochrane whose a gay porn star over at a Titan FC show a few months back.


To be fair Dakota isn't just any gay, guy took a five way anal, a human centipede of sodomy that's going to improve your top control.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like when one dimensional strikers get knocked out by wrestlers. It's funny in a sad kind of way.

And people wonder why wrestlers are so dominant in MMA. Perhaps when we start seeing wrestlers get dominated in wrestling by random karate and Muay Thai guys we'll see some kind of shift.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm convinced Goldberg is at least slightly retarded.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rogan's about to bust.

I hope they've got a body bag ready to assist Darren Elkins after this fight's over because Brandao's coming to end his shit once and for all.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

1 vote for Varner? Oh, yee of little faith


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I just stuck a cheeky 5k on him lol at 3.00, why not


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

John8204 said:


> To be fair Dakota isn't just any gay, guy took a five way anal, a human centipede of sodomy that's going to improve your top control.


and you know this how? haha


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

very sad to see barboza lose, such a talent and i think he will come back strong. The stopage was good as barboza looked stunned. 
Now thats what you call been ACTIVE GnP maybe you should watch these type of fighter CB ? Yes CB you have to make room to land big shots, yes that gives the opponent room to get up but also room for you to do damage!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

haha wandy tribute


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brandao is small....he needs to be at 135.

He is thickly muscled though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This kid is so explosive.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That uppercut was something special.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shame soccer kicks are illegal. Some beautiful openings there, lol.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Brandao's is looking really impressive. took the first round easily.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Never good to have your TUF Champion lose his first fight.

Diego is completely gassed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rogan...you dun goofed. You can't say **** on TV.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

oh shit joe.. you cant say **** on tv 

hope he doesnt get in trouble


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Did Rogan just say "He's getting fucked up!" ? I must have heard that wrong.

EDIT: haha Looks like he said it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'He's getting fucked up!'

Haha, oh, Joe.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah he definitely said that...:laugh:


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did Rogan just say "He's getting fucked up!" ? I must have heard that wrong.


hahah same here, i think he did


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

xeberus said:


> oh shit joe.. you cant say **** on tv
> 
> hope he doesnt get in trouble


In all seriousness, he will probably have to pay a hefty fine.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

"He's getting fucked up"// wonder if Dana has anything to say about that. Would be kinda hypocritical if he did.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rogan is a fuc*ing HERO!

Brandao is f***cking gassed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that is ground and pound. Impressive stuff from Elkins. Wouldn't mind seeing a finish.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Elkins better not lose the round cuz of this. Judges have very short attention spans so it's definitely possible.

EDIT: This is either a draw or Elkins won. I better not see Brandao get his hand raised.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> In all seriousness, he will probably have to pay a hefty fine.


Yea he probably will. Its a shame we're still like that in the US. 

Does anyone see this as a draw? Basically was the first round 8/10 worthy


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There is really no excuse for that.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That's Elkins 2-1. Lol got some creds off that, only guy to bet on him


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Elkins should take this


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Right call.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The right call imo.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahaha, another 'F bomb'!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

lol 'you swore'


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahaha "woops you swore" like if he was a naughty kid


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They can air cursing if they want to. Nonsubscription companies just generally don't want to because it can hurt their ability to get advertisers. The UFC fines fighters for cursing while on broadcast or cable I don't know if Rogan will have the same thing happen.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I like how you can't swear on some channels, but the execs are doing cocaine off hookers in their hotel room.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

box said:


> I like how you can't swear on some channels, but the execs are doing cocaine off hookers in their hotel room.


But *not on camera*  No doubt some of these guys who can't swear on tv then leave and go do their own coke off their own hookers in their own hotel rooms. Well, the ones who don't have a post-fight piss test to worry about anyway.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesus christ, struve just impressed me!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Where did Joe swear and what did he say?  I missed that.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm probably in the minority, but the story of the night for me is still Glover Teixeira. I posted a thread a while ago about how he should be in the UFC. Now that he has his visa, I see him making a home in this organization. I'm surprised so many people thought Kingsbury would win. UFC on X Box live on twitter had 61% of it's followers backing up Kingsbury. I'm guessing people didn't do their research on Glover prior to the fight. He should have been an easy favorite.

They should give this guy Bonnar next. Glover is a finisher, and Bonnar is hard to finish. Out of 18 wins, Glover has only had two of his wins go the distance. I think that he'd beat Bonnar convincingly, but it's always good to see his gas tank tested against a tough guy who will make him work.

Anyone else notice that Glover has a first round knock out win against Sokoudjou back in pretty much the exact time Sokoudjou was considered a beast? Glover has gone unnoticed for too long.

On a side note, I thought Teixeira was 5'10"? Fight finder says he is, which is why I thought he should drop to 185 because he's only average height and looks like he has some body fat he could get rid of, but UFC says he is 6'2". That sounds more right because he didn't look much shorter than Kingsbury who is 6'4" himself. I wouldn't mind him staying at 205 if that is the case.


----------

